# Swan Tags



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Did everyone remember to apply and I know the applications closed yesterday, but when is the drawing?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Does anyone know when they are drawing or when we will be notified?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Drawing should be next week. You can look it up on the NDGF web page.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Has anyone heard yet on the swan tags? I thought we got an email last year?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Game and Fish Web page says drawing will be held in early September. They do not email you, but do have a public inquiery section on the web page you can check all your tags on.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

The results are now available online. I was successful and cannot wait to try to get one for the wall.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll check dat. I never filled mine last year. Wow.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

PJ said:


> I'll check dat. I never filled mine last year. Wow.


What a suprise that is. :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Huh?oke:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Sota I'm sure it's real hard to shoot geese in your leased fields from pits in Rochester. Guides Suck!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> Hey Sota I'm sure it's real hard to shoot geese in your leased fields from pits in Rochester. Guides Suck!


I'll 2nd that.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW Sota, you need to settle down a little bit. Someone ****** they don't live closer to North Dakota??? :eyeroll: :box:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

He is a guide? HAHA thats all I needed to hear.... uke: uke:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I checked the website and cannot see where it says they have held the lottery? Where is it at?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go here...

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm

Check swan...fill in birthday and Soc. Sec. #


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

damn it ken, you beat me by mere seconds


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

I call 'em like I see 'em. What can I say? PJ knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey sota'n'kota you cant be serious... who are you anyways?

why dont you take this

:2cents:

and go and buy yourself a clue.

Watch what you say and who you say it to.

Now on the thread topic, I got my tag and I will be filling it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Acutually #1waterfowler is the greatest and Stoeger is a close second!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks PorkChop

Its about time you recognize.


----------

